
Open Source Ventilator - cklaus
https://twitter.com/OSVentilator
======
cklaus
An open-source collaborative ventilator project to tackle challenges faced by
#covid19.

3D printed open-source ventilator designed by a team of 500 experts in a week
and undergoing testing in Ireland now. If you've got your own 3D printer,
consider starting these prints. Hospitals in the U.S. are expected to run out
around the first or second week of April. Print some extras- you may need one
for your family or friends too.

~~~
zzzcpan
Could you post a non twitter link?

